# Verbindung zu Steuerung mit VMware über VPN



## acid (16 November 2020)

Guten Morgen!

Ausgangssituation: 
VMware Workstation auf Windows 10, darauf eine VM mit TIA
VPN Verbindung über Cisco anyconnect

Wenn ich im Firmennetz bin, kann ich mit TIA ganz einfach auf eine Stuerung zugreifen, wenn ich einen VMnet Adapter auf NAT stelle und diesen nutze. Dabei erkennt VMware wohl automatisch welcher Netzwerkadapter zu verwenden ist, gleich ob Dockingstation, LAN-Anschluss oder WLAN.

Wenn ich aber von Zuhause aus eine Verbindung zu der Steuerung aufbauen will, dann klappt das nicht. Ich vermute er will die aktive WLAN-Verbindung verwenden, was natürlich ins Nirwana führt,. 
 Ich habe auch nirgends eine Option gefunden, mit der ich VMware dazu bringen, den Virtuellen VPN-Adpater zu nutzen. Wie macht ihr das oder habe ich einfach die entsprechende Option nicht gefunden?


----------



## trobo (16 November 2020)

Hi!

ich nutze primär den Mode Bridged in den VMs um eben nicht immer auf meinem Host Gerät die IPs ändern zu müssen.

Das gleiche Problem hatte ich zuletzt auch, du musst einfach im netzwerk manager beim Bridged Mode das auszuwählende Interface fest setzen.






Hier wählst du dann ganz einfach deine VPN Schnittstelle.

Viele Grüße


----------



## acid (16 November 2020)

Dan muss ich aber in der VM eine fixe IP-Adresse vergeben, welche nehme ich da? 
Dem VPN-Adpater am Host wird eine bestimmte Adresse automatisch zugewiesen, damit ich überhaupt Zugang zum VLAN der Steuerung erhalten kann.

Wenn ich nun einen neuen Adpter "Vmnet2" erstelle, diesem den virtuellen VPN- Adapter zuweise, dann bekommt die VM keine IP per DHCP und welche ich da manuell vergeben soll weiß ich nicht?


----------



## trobo (16 November 2020)

Hier solltest du die passende IP aus dem SPS Subnetz nehmen. das Routing übernimmt hier dann ja VMWare/Dein VPN Router.


----------



## acid (16 November 2020)

Also wenn ich der Netzwerkkarte des Gastes z.B. 10.10.229.200 zuweise und auf das Gerät mit der Adresse 10.10.229.10 zugreifen bzw. es anpingen will geht da nichts. 

Ich verstehe auch nicht wie das gehen soll, VMware bzw. das Gateway am virtuellen VPN-Adapter können ja damit nichts anfangen, da diese Adressen ja eigentlich am anderen Ende des Tunnels zu finden wären?

Bei Virtualbox konnte ich zB ganz einfach auswählen, welchen Netzwerkadapter ich für NAT verwenden möchte.


----------



## trobo (16 November 2020)

hmm ja weis was du meinst. Denkfehler meinerseits. Tatsächlich ist es bei meiner Konstellation so, dass die SPS im VPN netz direkt hängt, kein Wunder, dass es da auch geht. 

Dann gäbe es noch folgende bastelei die eventuell klappt... Aber noch nie selbst versucht.

```
NAT Modus -> den VMNet Adapter mit NAT das subnet auf das subnet des VPN Adapters einstellen -> gateway IP auf die VPN IP deines Hostgeräts einstellen -> VM auf den entsprechend adapter einstellen.

Somit versucht die vm über die VPN IP als gateway zu routen.

Also: VPN subnet -> 10.0.1.0/24
Host VPN IP -> 10.0.1.23
NAT Adapter -> 10.0.1.0/24
NAT Gateway -> 10.0.1.23

Somit klinkt sich deine VM in das VPN Subnetz direkt mit ein und versucht über deinen host VPN zu routen.
```


Letzte Alternative: Router mit der VPN Verbindung vornedran, da somit der gesamte Traffic hinter dem Router durch das VPN getunnelt wird. Ich vermute NAT direkt klappt mit der VPN nicht, da der VPN Server so eingestellt ist, nur gewisse Routen statt dem gesamten Traffic zu tunneln. Vermutlich blockiert die VPN Verbindung den Zugriff von lokalen Netzen auf das VPN Netz.

Ich denke es bleibt keine andere Möglichkeit als eine eigene VPN Verbindung für die VM aufzubauen oder die VPN Verbindung über den Router direkt aufzubauen. (site to site VPN z.B.)

Sonst fällt mir jetzt ohne weiteres nichts ein ohne die VPN Struktur zu kennen.


Klappt es denn mit deiner VirtualBox mit der aktuellen VPN Verbindung?


----------



## acid (16 November 2020)

Hallo, 
Danke für deine Antwort, die NAT-Optionen zu verbiegen klappt zwar, aber auch nicht so ganz 100% und relativ instabil. 
Ich installiere jetzt den VPN Client in der VM, das scheint mir die einfachste und zuverlässigste Option. 

Bei VirtualBox klappt es, weil ich den VPN-Adapter auf das NAT-Interface der VM binden kann.


----------



## trobo (17 November 2020)

Okay super, immerhin eine Lösung. hmmm dann müsste es mit dem vmware NAT eigentlich auch klappen.
ich hab allerdings auch keine Möglichkeit gefunden das NAT interface zu ändern...

Da müsste man mal ein traceroute aus der VM machen und schauen, ob es am vmware NAT Routing liegt oder woanders hakt, wobei das vermutlich bei nadel im heuhaufen suchen bleibt


----------

